# Look for meteorites while prospecting!



## austexjwlry (Jul 4, 2007)

I've seen a rock about the size of your fist worth 2 1/2 billion dollars that you could put in your front pocket! They're selling it for $500,000 a gram!It was found about a mile from where I live in central Austin along with millions of dollars of other meteorites. Can be seen at www.bccmeteorites.com/page6.html.

Great story, including a story about a man running off to Canada with one, the mounties had to collect him and the meteorite from their collection! 

The link takes me to bccmeteorites.com just add /page6.html to see whole collection.

Wayne


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 5, 2007)

Greetings "austexjwlry" and list members. 

I would like to comment on the post regarding our website meteorite materials. First of all, thank you for your interest in meteorites. Generally meteorites have research and wide collector interest and market value. We have received numerous complaints about our pricing and since have decided to cut the prices to half or less for some samples. Why the high prices to begin with? The high prices are due to the fact that there exists a wide interconnected network of fraudulent scientists who seek to advance discriminatory agendas through the artifice of scientific misconduct, falsification, fabrication, theft and acdemic fraud. As an example, as you mentioned, the Canadian scientist was a Dr. Pearce who specializes in a particular mineral found in abundance on the Moon; Plagioclase Feldspar. Dr. Pearce agreed to recieve samples for research but we made the mistake of including a sample of stellar grains......a piece of a collapsed super nova...extremely rare material. Dr. Pearce disappeared from the radar screen and stopped responding to our emails and we were forced to contact the FBI. The FBI referred us to the RCMP. The RCPM had difficulty finding him but finally located him hiding in a basement of a University of Ontatrio Campus Lab. We had to jump through hoops for the RCMP. We had to provide documents to show, a) we sent the sample(s), b) the sample(s) are authentic, c) the sample(s) had monetary value. In this case the samples sent were only worth about $300,000.00. What really upset us was Dr. Pearce was so taken by the stellar grains he tried to extract them from the slides and broke it in the process. We did get everything back, but beware there are numerous greedy racist fraudulent scientists out there. We refer to these on SCIFRAUD as GRF's who are funded primarily by NASA and the NSF. 
_________________________________________________________

EXHIBIT

BCC Meteorites has an exhibit at MSAM: 2601 Montgomery Street Fort Worth, TX 76107 from July 05 through at least August 05, 2007. You can't miss it. It is just blocks away from the fake, fraudulent, and racist, Fort Worth Museum of Science and History. Included in the exhibit are slices, cabs, a fragment, and vials of lunar dust used in chemical analysis of the Lunar Highlands Surface (BCC9601). On exhibit are the only vials of whole stellar grains, powdered stellar grains, and thin section of stellar grains (BCC0001) as well as cometary grains (BCC9804). The stellar grains are incredibly small so a sufficient number have been provided in several formats for ease of identification. Please enjoy the display.

Cordially,
S. Ray DeRusse
www.bccmeteorites.com


----------



## aflacglobal (Jul 5, 2007)

Fort worth. Hummm that's close to dallas. Huummmm. :wink: 

Welcome to the forum. Great topic there. Are you the gentlemen who is the caretaker of the rock so to speak. I've done a little meteorite hunting myself. Fill us in a little more ? Is this like a hobby that went great for you, or is this your full time field ? Just courious.

Thanks, 

Ralph


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 7, 2007)

austexjwlry said:


> I've seen a rock about the size of your fist worth 2 1/2 billion dollars that you could put in your front pocket! They're selling it for $500,000 a gram!It was found about a mile from where I live in central Austin along with millions of dollars of other meteorites. Can be seen at www.bccmeteorites.com/page6.html.
> 
> Great story, including a story about a man running off to Canada with one, the mounties had to collect him and the meteorite from their collection!
> 
> ...




There is not a single meteorite worth $500.000.00 a gram or a solitary meteorite where someone is going to get 2.5 billion dollars for the whole specimen. Obviuosly this was just a hoax or a post from someone with an overactive imagination.


Hunchback


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 7, 2007)

I know that meteorites are worth big money but, not that big. Just another post for Noxx to remove when he gets back. It was addressed to a guy that hasn't been on the forum for a month. Robot?


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 7, 2007)

Chris,

These guys are real I'm pretty sure. Austexjwlry hasn't posted in a while. I'm starting to worry about him, he always was a bit reckless. :?: 

Steve


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 7, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing myself. He was a go getter. What about the gentleman from chattanogga, Tenn. The guy who figured the pontimeters had platinum wire in them. He seemed to cover a lot of ground ?


----------



## austexjwlry (Feb 28, 2008)

Steve,

You're right! I've come to believe that the two most important traits for refining are patience and safety. I'm very grateful to you, Cris(GSP) and Harold for stressing these points!

Upon realizing that hydrogen could be a metal and that the first synthetic diamond grown for G.E. was produced by an Iowa farm boy named H. Tracy Hall with a leaky hydraulic press and a gismo he invented called the belt. Reference http://www.htracyhall.org/HTracyHall/index.htm for details and descriptions etc.

Anyway I've gone off on a tangient trying to produce some. Hunchback is right I do have an overactive imagination and wouldn't have it any other way. I do have many interests! I'm sorry I dropped of the map without a word! I think you guys and Aflac(Ralph) are great and will always be very thankful for all the help and time put into this forum!

Wayne


----------

